# Help on sedation!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## auntiemissa (Apr 19, 2010)

My friend has her 8month old rottweiler being boarded at a 24 hr vet while they are on vacation.im at home with their new litter of 11 pups and a 3mo old pup so i wasnt able to watch their 8mo old as well so they boarded her.my question is this:
the vet says she(jayda) is very aggressive with them so they had permission to give her a mild sedation if need be.they sedated her fri night at 11pm and then sat at 11am(they can do every 12hrs). when i talked to the technician 2day asking that we want to know if her sedation dose can be lowered,she said no(it wasnt until after i left that i realized the tech most likely didnt know i was put on their account meaning im able to make the decisions on her).
my concern is that she is going to be at the vet until next sun night and we dont want her sedated each day! my goodness shes only 8months old.I have a feeling that because shes a rottweiler they are automatically sedating her just to make it easier on them(i have had issues in the past with this particular vet always wanting to sedate my pit bull).What kind of "bad" things are gonna happen to jayda if shes being on a mild sedative for 8days?The vet says that when they try to get her out of the kennel she lunges at them so they sedate her.she said they give her 2 tablets of whatever the sedation meds are.How are they able to get the pills down her throat but cant get her out of kennel???


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I don't know the answer to your question but I do know that I would never allow my dog to be sedated for a silly reason like that for any length of time.

Back in my dog training days, I had my vet call me one day and told me one of my client dogs(White GSD) was down there and was being very aggressive and could I come down there to help them with her. I went down and saw the dog and said let her out of the kennel. Of course their reaction was, "Are you crazy?" So they left the room, I opened the door and the dog came out and was very calm. She was just panicked being in the kennel. I took her outside and walked her around a little and she was ok. Sounds like this dog is in the same situation. If this dog has no history of aggression, I'm sure this is the same situation. 8 months is very young to be aggressive.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

Well and if they're THAT worried, why don't they give her a sedative that wears off in 5-10 and muzzle her during that time, it wears off and then take her out and see how it goes that way she's muzzled if anything goes wrong.

I absolutely would not allow my dog to be sedated around the clock for 8 days straight that's ridiculous! If they can't handle her then the owners need to find someone who can.


----------



## auntiemissa (Apr 19, 2010)

oh my gosh thank you for your replies. i just called the vet and they said its been almost 24hrs since her sedation BUT they have to "keep on top of it so that her behavior doesnt go back to how it was the first night(exact words) which to me sounds like that as soon as she makes a peep they are gonna sedate her "to keep the drugs in her system".it is an every 12hr med but still thats too much. I then asked if they would call me before they wanted to sedate her and i would come in because i wanna see this behavior they are talking about. She said NO it was too dangerous for everyone for me to go back there! the owners are on a ship on a cruise,therefore put me on the account(which we were assuming meant i could make decisions) but thats not the case.they said the owners would have to call them and give them permission to lower the dose or release her to me to take home.the vet said i was the emergency contact person(which makes no sense,if theres an emergency im allowed to make a decision but not allowed to tell them to lower the sedation dose?).They say she is lunging at them through the kennel and, exact words "trying to eat us alive"(shes 8months old and been in 2 training classes with my puppy) i think they are just afraid of her cuz shes a rottweiler and when she barks or growls,she probably does sound mean(again,ive raised pit bulls and was in this same situation with same vet).They have to "quickly" put the sedation meds in her food in her kennel for her to eat.im gonna ask about doing a 5min sedation so they can muzzle her.She only needs out of her kennel to be taken on a walk,potty etc so its not like they have to get her out a whole lot! id rather her be stuck in a kennel a bit longer than be sedated.The med is called ace something. thanks again!


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

Acepromazine is the name of the drug. I'd ask them to use something else, it's a very dangerous drug to a few breeds of dogs mainly smooshed nose breeds (and I've seen some smooshie rotties). It's dangerous enough that my vet doesn't use it AT ALL and yet I still have written on EVERY SINGLE PAGE of both of my dogs records in red marker highlighted in yellow NO ACEPROMAZINE EVER. I refuse to allow it to be given (I have a Boxer, it has killed many), mainly to my Boxer but I won't allow it for my GSD either. Much safer drugs on the market now and many vet practices have stopped using Ace due to it's very deadly side effects.


----------



## auntiemissa (Apr 19, 2010)

thank you! i did some research and found its bad for boxers(and she doesnt have a smashed in nose) so im gonna keep my eye on her.I just wish they would listen to my requests since i was put on the account thinking that i would be able while family is away on a crusie


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

auntiemissa said:


> thank you! i did some research and found its bad for boxers(and she doesnt have a smashed in nose) so im gonna keep my eye on her.I just wish they would listen to my requests since i was put on the account thinking that i would be able while family is away on a crusie


Well it's bad for any short nosed breed, Boxers, Mastiffs, pugs, etc. In general it's an old drug and not something I'd recommend so I'd do my best to have them stop using it...but I realize there's only so much you can do unfortunately.

Good luck.


----------

